

US police bait and arrest without crime committed - drucken
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5ht2a1kzYC-jLCmpN64F5PHdnq85Q?docId=a5a9812678b1434e97aa59e8b6c3b48d

======
cfesta9
Bait Car TV show. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bait_Car_(TV_series)>

A few weeks ago a neighbor had their passenger window broken. They asked me if
i saw anything. I said no. I asked if they had anything stolen. Yes, my Ipad
was sitting on my passenger seat. Good grief. I find this tactic unbelievable.
Did we learn this tactic from cartoons? All we need is a carrot, box, stick
and string. By days end we will have a rabbit.

------
draugadrotten
Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?

Sting operations have their uses but should have much better safeguards.
Officers using sting operations against rules and guidelines should face
disciplinary penalties and even jail time in severe cases. Officers should be
responsible for their actions before the law, just like citizens.

~~~
camus
Who guards the gardians ?

